

Making strided arrays as fast as native arrays - LBR9
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=502&Itemid=33

======
cperciva
The author fails to understand two critical factors:

1\. Compilers have been applying the sort of "strength reduction" optimization
he talks about automatically for about 20 years.

2\. The performance penalty of strided memory access is due to cache issues,
not due to address computation.

